# What is marring??



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

Just as above really..

Thanks Sat :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

marks in your paint....like if you wiped a perfectly polished panel with a dirty rag, it would marr the finish


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

As above, scratches and marks etc in the paint...


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Exactly as Steve says... there's lots of types of "marring".

General marring to paint is what happens when you wipe paint with a dirty rag, and you inflict swilrs into the paint - bad washing technqies for examples, or car washes, and you'll get loads of fine scratches in the paint work which you see as swirl marks...



Another type of marring is "micromarring" and this is generally used to describe the type of marring you get from polish which has not thoroughly broken down by PC, which results in lots of very fine scratches in the finish:



Thismarring can be eliminated by more thoroughly breaking down the polish (though by PC it can never be completely eliminated, you need a rotary for a truely crystal sharp finish).

Another type of marring is "hologramming", which is associated with rotary polishing and is the result of not fully breaking down a polish and using too high speeds on the rotary:



This can be eliminted by thoroughly working a polish, using slow speeds and taking time with finishing correctly on the rotary.


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for that lads.. i knew what it was sort of.. but i've read people using the term 'marring' in different ways so to speak.


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

what about the effect you get from clay-ing a car?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

SiGainey said:


> what about the effect you get from clay-ing a car?


yep if you use a coarse clay bar it can some times mark....marring describes any defect that you inflict on a perfect surface, pretty much anything that contacts your paint has a chance of marring it


----------



## satnam (Oct 27, 2006)

steveo3002 said:


> yep if you use a coarse clay bar it can some times mark....marring describes any defect that you inflict on a perfect surface, pretty much anything that contacts your paint has a chance of marring it


Even Mf cloths? As i always use a bit of QD when applying and taking off waxes.. Is that alright??

Sat :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yep sat even some mf cloths...especialy cheap or badly washed ones


----------

